# Gauging interest- Abranet Bulk Buy



## lwalden (Dec 19, 2008)

Hey folks, I'm getting ready to order some more abranet and thought I'd check to see if anyone else needed to replenish their stock. When I order, it comes 50 sheets to the box. For those not familiar with abranet, here's a link to the combo pack PSI carries:
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKMESHKIT.html
As you can see from the link, when you buy the 10 pack you get 2 each of the 120, 180, 240, 320, and 400 grit, sized 2 3/4" by 5", for $10.95, or about $1.10 per sheet. Depending on volume ordered, we normally get that down to around $.50 to $.60 per 2 3/4" by 5" sheet. In addition, if you've found you use more of one grit than another you have the option of ordering different amounts per grit. All that said, this wouldn't be your standard group buy- I've got to see what the interest level is and get a better idea of what folks are wanting before being able to finalize pricing, and it can vary a few cents on the per sheet pricing depending on grit based on volume. As in the past, payment will not be required until we finalize volumes and I'm able to give a better per sheet cost for each grit. I would anticipate placing an order the week after Christmas, so given the early estimate of $.50 to $.60 per sheet, please let me know how many sheets of each grit you would be looking for. Let me know what questions there might be, and I'll try and come up with reasonable sounding answers!!
Thanks-
Lyle

Update- looks like we're definetly going to have enough interest- Please place your order as number of sheets in the following format: (assumes ordering 10 of each grit)

120 Grit- 9A-151-120 #of sheets = 10
180 Grit- 9A-151-180 #of sheets = 10
240 Grit- 9A-151-240 #of sheets = 10
320 Grit- 9A-151-320 #of sheets = 10
400 Grit- 9A-151-400 #of sheets = 10

***Update 12/27/2008*** *PLEASE READ!!!*
I'm going to try to add a link that will take y'all to an excel spreadsheet with updated information on who has indicated what they want ordered, along with info on pricing ($.51 per sheet), estimated shipping costs, and PayPal fees. PLEASE TAKE A LOOK and confirm the accuracy of the data I've input. I anticipate placing the order Tuesday, December 30th, so if the information is correct please send PayPal payment prior to that time. PM me if you're looking to make payment using an alternate method, and we'll work out the details. Hopefully this link to the spreadsheet will work. My PayPal address is *L_WALDEN@CHARTER.NET* without the asteriks. Thanks for everyone's participation!
Here's (I hope) the link:
http://www.box.net/shared/brhze0rvnb


----------



## bruce119 (Dec 20, 2008)

I would like to get some 400 I would be in for 100 sheets.

Last time this buy came I was late and only got the 320. This stuff cuts great and last a long time. Just the 320 is a coarse for me. 

So great stuff last a long long time just blow it out when it clogs.

Thanks
Bruce


----------



## GouletPens (Dec 20, 2008)

I'd be in for probably 30 sheets each of 180, 240, and 320.


----------



## ranchonodinero (Dec 20, 2008)

I'll commit to:
120 Grit- 9A-151-120 #of sheets = 10
180 Grit- 9A-151-180 #of sheets = 10
240 Grit- 9A-151-240 #of sheets = 10
320 Grit- 9A-151-320 #of sheets = 20
400 Grit- 9A-151-400 #of sheets = 20


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 20, 2008)

Lyle, put me down for 10 of each...........


----------



## jskeen (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm probably in for at least 10 of each as well, if not more


----------



## dntrost (Dec 20, 2008)

I'd be in for 25 320 & 25 400


----------



## Thumbs (Dec 20, 2008)

I would like to try it out, too.  Please put me down for ten of each grade.  Thank you.


----------



## markgum (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi;
  I would like to try it out.  How abouta  10 pack of 2 each of the 120, 180, 240, 320, and 400 grit.
 thanks.


----------



## meshel (Dec 20, 2008)

If you will be sending International (I live in Israel), I'll probably be in for a at least 10 of each grit. Also I'll ask around on my Israeli forum (http://www.nagaroot.com) and possibly people will join up to my order - with a potential of many more sheets...


----------



## stolicky (Dec 20, 2008)

markgum said:


> Hi;
> I would like to try it out.  How abouta  10 pack of 2 each of the 120, 180, 240, 320, and 400 grit.
> thanks.



This sounds like it would be worth a try.  I will commit to the same.


----------



## lwalden (Dec 20, 2008)

meshel said:


> If you will be sending International (I live in Israel), I'll probably be in for a at least 10 of each grit. Also I'll ask around on my Israeli forum (http://www.nagaroot.com) and possibly people will join up to my order - with a potential of many more sheets...



I'll be happy to ship to the folks who help makes this the _International_ association of Penturners. Obviously higher shipping costs expected, but as long as the United States postal service will accept the package, I'll do whatever paperwork is needed to ship.


----------



## lwalden (Dec 20, 2008)

Mark (Gum), Chris, Just for clarification..... you guys are each looking for 20 sheets (10 pack of 2 each)) of each of the 5 grits (100 sheets total)? Or 10 sheets total, 2 of each of the 5 grits?



stolicky said:


> This sounds like it would be worth a try.  I will commit to the same.


----------



## wolftat (Dec 20, 2008)

120 Grit- 9A-151-120 #of sheets = 10
180 Grit- 9A-151-180 #of sheets = 10
240 Grit- 9A-151-240 #of sheets = 10
320 Grit- 9A-151-320 #of sheets = 10
400 Grit- 9A-151-400 #of sheets = 10
You made that very easy for me. Thanks


----------



## Orgtech (Dec 20, 2008)

*Order*

I'll take

320 Grit- 9A-151-320 #of sheets = 10
400 Grit- 9A-151-400 #of sheets = 10

Thanks


----------



## dalemcginnis (Dec 20, 2008)

120 Grit- 9A-151-120 #of sheets = 4
180 Grit- 9A-151-180 #of sheets = 4
240 Grit- 9A-151-240 #of sheets = 4
320 Grit- 9A-151-320 #of sheets = 4
400 Grit- 9A-151-400 #of sheets = 4


----------



## Daniel (Dec 20, 2008)

Put me down for 10 of each.
120 Grit- 9A-151-120 #of sheets = 10
180 Grit- 9A-151-180 #of sheets = 10
240 Grit- 9A-151-240 #of sheets = 10
320 Grit- 9A-151-320 #of sheets = 10
400 Grit- 9A-151-400 #of sheets = 10

But if I really like the stuff I'm done be trying to talk you out of your stash.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 20, 2008)

Nevered used it but will also like to try it and put me down for 10 of each also.


----------



## Jim Smith (Dec 20, 2008)

Lyle,

Please mark me down for

10 - 240 grit
10 - 320 grit
10 - 400 grit 

Total of 30 sheets.

Thanks

Jim Smith


----------



## meshel (Dec 20, 2008)

lwalden said:


> I'll be happy to ship to the folks who help makes this the _International_ association of Penturners. Obviously higher shipping costs expected, but as long as the United States postal service will accept the package, I'll do whatever paperwork is needed to ship.



Lyle, 

Thanks for the effort, not meaning to bug but would it be possible to get disks instead of sheets? or both (http://www.mirka.com/abranet ) it seems to be available...
And while I'm at it - how about the higher grits (500, 600, 800, 1000)
Thanks


----------



## lwalden (Dec 20, 2008)

It is available and possible to get,both the disks and the higher grits. I did not include them in this bulk buy for a couple of reasons- most penturners on this site convert to Micromesh, with the 1500 and 1800 micromesh being right at or just a step up from the 400 grit abranet, so I did not think there would be enough interest in the higher grits to look at purchasing them by the box and separating out for re-distribution. On the disks, those are primarily for flat work rather than something as small as pens, and I was targeting our penturning community. If you and your local group are interested in putting together a seperate order that includes disks and higher grits, and the manufacturer won't ship to Israel, I'd be willing to include you in our order and re-ship for you. Please send me a PM if you'd like to discuss further....



meshel said:


> Lyle,
> 
> Thanks for the effort, not meaning to bug but would it be possible to get disks instead of sheets? or both (http://www.mirka.com/abranet ) it seems to be available...
> And while I'm at it - how about the higher grits (500, 600, 800, 1000)
> Thanks


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 20, 2008)

Lyle, here's my official order:

120 Grit- 9A-151-120 #of sheets = 10
180 Grit- 9A-151-180 #of sheets = 10
240 Grit- 9A-151-240 #of sheets = 10
320 Grit- 9A-151-320 #of sheets = 10
400 Grit- 9A-151-400 #of sheets = 10

Thanks for doing this.


----------



## devowoodworking (Dec 20, 2008)

Here's my order Lyle:
120 Grit- 9A-151-120 #of sheets = 10
180 Grit- 9A-151-180 #of sheets = 10
240 Grit- 9A-151-240 #of sheets = 10
320 Grit- 9A-151-320 #of sheets = 10
400 Grit- 9A-151-400 #of sheets = 10

Thanks for doing this:wink:


----------



## markgum (Dec 20, 2008)

10 sheets total 2 of each of the 5 grits. if possible. since I've never used the stuff, would like to try with a small order first. 
thanks.
mark
120 Grit- 9A-151-120 #of sheets = 2
180 Grit- 9A-151-180 #of sheets = 2
240 Grit- 9A-151-240 #of sheets = 2
320 Grit- 9A-151-320 #of sheets = 2
400 Grit- 9A-151-400 #of sheets = 2






lwalden said:


> Mark (Gum), Chris, Just for clarification..... you guys are each looking for 20 sheets (10 pack of 2 each)) of each of the 5 grits (100 sheets total)? Or 10 sheets total, 2 of each of the 5 grits?


----------



## Thumbs (Dec 20, 2008)

Confirm:
120 Grit- 9A-151-120 #of sheets = 10
180 Grit- 9A-151-180 #of sheets = 10
240 Grit- 9A-151-240 #of sheets = 10
320 Grit- 9A-151-320 #of sheets = 10
400 Grit- 9A-151-400 #of sheets = 10
Thank you.


----------



## nava1uni (Dec 20, 2008)

I would like the following:
120 Grit- 9A-151-120 #of sheets = 2
180 Grit- 9A-151-180 #of sheets = 2
240 Grit- 9A-151-240 #of sheets = 6
320 Grit- 9A-151-320 #of sheets = 6
400 Grit- 9A-151-400 #of sheets = 6


----------



## VisExp (Dec 21, 2008)

Lyle, I'll take 5 sheets of each grit.  If it is possible to get the higher grits, 500, 600, 800, 1000, I would be very interested in those as well.

I was recently given some samples of Abranet and was very impressed with it.


----------



## stolicky (Dec 21, 2008)

lwalden said:


> Mark (Gum), Chris, Just for clarification..... you guys are each looking for 20 sheets (10 pack of 2 each)) of each of the 5 grits (100 sheets total)? Or 10 sheets total, 2 of each of the 5 grits?



Yes.  10, total.  I have never used them and would like to try them before I buy a bunch.

Thanks.

On the discs, are they hook-and-loop, and 2"?  If so, I might also be interested as they would be nice for bowl sanding with my drill.  Otherwise, I'll just stick with the flat ones.


----------



## edman2 (Dec 21, 2008)

Lyle,
I'll take:

320 Grit- 9A-151-320 #of sheets = 10
400 Grit- 9A-151-400 #of sheets = 10

20 sheets total.


----------



## dalemcginnis (Dec 21, 2008)

If you do include the discs I would be interested in those as well.


----------



## davinci27 (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm in for
180 Grit- 9A-151-180 #of sheets = 10
240 Grit- 9A-151-240 #of sheets = 10
320 Grit- 9A-151-320 #of sheets = 10
400 Grit- 9A-151-400 #of sheets = 10

Ben


----------



## johnkofi (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm in for..... 400 Grit- 9A-151-400 #of sheets = 10

Thanks -


----------



## Druid (Dec 21, 2008)

Lyle,
I'll commit to:
120 Grit- 9A-151-120 #of sheets = 10
180 Grit- 9A-151-180 #of sheets = 10
240 Grit- 9A-151-240 #of sheets = 10
320 Grit- 9A-151-320 #of sheets = 20
400 Grit- 9A-151-400 #of sheets = 20

I've used Abranet for a little over a year now, great product.

Thanks & Merry Christmas/Happy New Year

Jim


----------



## bad (Dec 21, 2008)

Lyle:
If I understand it correctly, there is a mixed package containing 2 each of all 5 grades. I'd like 2 of the mixed packages. Thanks for going to all of this trouble for us Lyle and have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## lwalden (Dec 21, 2008)

Bruce- PSI sells a mixed package containing 2 each of all 5 grades. When we do the bulk buy, you can mix and match. If you're looking for 4 sheets of each of the 5 grits, that's easy- but you can get more or less of each grit if you prefer.



bad said:


> Lyle:
> If I understand it correctly, there is a mixed package containing 2 each of all 5 grades. I'd like 2 of the mixed packages. Thanks for going to all of this trouble for us Lyle and have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## bad (Dec 21, 2008)

lwalden said:


> Bruce- PSI sells a mixed package containing 2 each of all 5 grades. When we do the bulk buy, you can mix and match. If you're looking for 4 sheets of each of the 5 grits, that's easy- but you can get more or less of each grit if you prefer.



Thanks for clearing that up for me Lyle. 4 of each of the 5 grits is still perfect. Send me a PM when it's done and I'll either send you a cheque or if you're set up with PayPal I can pay you that way.


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm in for:
180 Grit- 9A-151-180 #of sheets = 10
240 Grit- 9A-151-240 #of sheets = 10
320 Grit- 9A-151-320 #of sheets = 10
400 Grit- 9A-151-400 #of sheets = 10

Thanks,


----------



## ScribbleSticks (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi Lyle,
Here's my order;

120 Grit- 9A-151-120 #of sheets = 10
180 Grit- 9A-151-180 #of sheets = 10
240 Grit- 9A-151-240 #of sheets = 10
320 Grit- 9A-151-320 #of sheets = 20
400 Grit- 9A-151-400 #of sheets = 20

Thanks!


----------



## hehndc (Dec 22, 2008)

Lyle:

I would like to order if youi accept checks or money orders:

10-240 grit
10-320 grit
10-400 grit

Thanks for your effort.

Best regards,

Steve


----------



## SuperDave (Dec 22, 2008)

Lyle,

Put me down for 10 sheets of each.

Dave


----------



## killer-beez (Dec 22, 2008)

Please pencil me in for:
180 Grit- 9A-151-180 #of sheets = 10
320 Grit- 9A-151-320 #of sheets = 10
400 Grit- 9A-151-400 #of sheets = 20

Thanks...


----------



## MoreCowBell (Dec 22, 2008)

Put me in for the following:

120 Grit- 9A-151-120 #of sheets = 30
180 Grit- 9A-151-180 #of sheets = 30
240 Grit- 9A-151-240 #of sheets = 30
320 Grit- 9A-151-320 #of sheets = 50
400 Grit- 9A-151-400 #of sheets = 60

Send a PM with the Total

Thanks 
Jerry


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Dec 22, 2008)

Lyle,

I would be interrested in:

120 Grit- 9A-151-120 #of sheets = 5
180 Grit- 9A-151-180 #of sheets = 5
240 Grit- 9A-151-240 #of sheets = 5
320 Grit- 9A-151-320 #of sheets = 5
400 Grit- 9A-151-400 #of sheets = 5

and If you do include the finer grits I sould be interrested in some of those as well.


----------



## JerryS (Dec 22, 2008)

I would be interested in some as well 

240 Grit- 9A-151-240 #of sheets = 10
320 Grit- 9A-151-320 #of sheets = 10
400 Grit- 9A-151-400 #of sheets = 20


----------



## will (Dec 23, 2008)

I would like to purchase the following:

120 Grit- 9A-151-120 #of sheets = 15
180 Grit- 9A-151-180 #of sheets = 15
240 Grit- 9A-151-240 #of sheets = 20
320 Grit- 9A-151-320 #of sheets = 25
400 Grit- 9A-151-400 #of sheets = 25

Bill

Baltimore


----------



## DCBluesman (Dec 23, 2008)

Lyle, here's my official order:

120 Grit- 9A-151-120 #of sheets = 10
180 Grit- 9A-151-180 #of sheets = 10
240 Grit- 9A-151-240 #of sheets = 10
320 Grit- 9A-151-320 #of sheets = 10
400 Grit- 9A-151-400 #of sheets = 10

Thanks for doing this.


----------



## Monty (Dec 23, 2008)

Put me down for the following:
120 Grit- 9A-151-120 #of sheets = 10
240 Grit- 9A-151-240 #of sheets = 10
400 Grit- 9A-151-400 #of sheets = 10


----------



## JimBobTucson (Dec 23, 2008)

I would be in for 10 each of the 120, 180, 240, 320 grits

Thanks JB


----------



## stolicky (Dec 23, 2008)

I guess there is some confusion now with this thread.  Luckily, I went back and read the update in the original post.  Since the title still read "Gauging Interest", people may not realize that you are actually taking orders now.....

Anyway, here is my order in the requested format.

120 Grit- 9A-151-120 #of sheets = 2
180 Grit- 9A-151-180 #of sheets = 2
240 Grit- 9A-151-240 #of sheets = 2
320 Grit- 9A-151-320 #of sheets = 2
400 Grit- 9A-151-400 #of sheets = 2

Thanks again.


----------



## Timbo (Dec 24, 2008)

I'd like to give this stuff a try:
120 Grit- 9A-151-120 #of sheets = 4
180 Grit- 9A-151-180 #of sheets = 4
240 Grit- 9A-151-240 #of sheets = 4
320 Grit- 9A-151-320 #of sheets = 4
400 Grit- 9A-151-400 #of sheets = 4


----------



## polarbear1 (Dec 24, 2008)

I'l take 4 of each grit to try them out 

120 Grit- 9A-151-120 #of sheets = 4
180 Grit- 9A-151-180 #of sheets = 4
240 Grit- 9A-151-240 #of sheets = 4
320 Grit- 9A-151-320 #of sheets = 4
400 Grit- 9A-151-400 #of sheets = 4

Thanks for doing this it must be a ton of work, tell me how much money to send


----------



## SherryD (Dec 24, 2008)

Lyle, I will commit to the following:
20- 180
20- 240
20- 320
10-  400

thanks for the heads up on this group purchase.


----------



## W3DRM (Dec 24, 2008)

I'll try these out.

120 Grit- 9A-151-120 #of sheets = 4
180 Grit- 9A-151-180 #of sheets = 4
240 Grit- 9A-151-240 #of sheets = 4
320 Grit- 9A-151-320 #of sheets = 4
400 Grit- 9A-151-400 #of sheets = 4

Please let me know the cost.


----------



## brez (Dec 24, 2008)

Lyle,

I would like;

120 Grit- 9A-151-120 #of sheets = 20
180 Grit- 9A-151-180 #of sheets = 20
240 Grit- 9A-151-240 #of sheets = 40
320 Grit- 9A-151-320 #of sheets = 40
400 Grit- 9A-151-400 #of sheets = 40

I would also like 30 each of the 600, 800 and 1,000 if they are avaiable.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## denaucoin (Dec 25, 2008)

I would like 

120 Grit- 9A-151-120 #of sheets = 2
180 Grit- 9A-151-180 #of sheets = 2
240 Grit- 9A-151-240 #of sheets = 2
320 Grit- 9A-151-320 #of sheets = 2
400 Grit- 9A-151-400 #of sheets = 2


----------



## B727phixer (Dec 25, 2008)

320 Grit- 9A-151-320 #of sheets = 10
400 Grit- 9A-151-400 #of sheets = 10
Thanks Lyle


----------



## igran7 (Dec 26, 2008)

I think I'll give it a try as well.  

120 Grit- 9A-151-120 #of sheets = 5
180 Grit- 9A-151-180 #of sheets = 5
240 Grit- 9A-151-240 #of sheets = 5
320 Grit- 9A-151-320 #of sheets = 5
400 Grit- 9A-151-400 #of sheets = 5

Please let me know the cost.  Thank You for doing this.


----------



## dullbroadhead (Dec 26, 2008)

Lyle I would like these

320 Grit-9A-151-320 #of sheets 10
400 Grit-9a-151-400 #of sheets 10
Thanks. PM with payment details please.

Bob


----------



## chris99210 (Dec 27, 2008)

I'd like to give them a try as well.  Please put me down for:

120 Grit- 9A-151-120 #of sheets = 5
180 Grit- 9A-151-180 #of sheets = 5
240 Grit- 9A-151-240 #of sheets = 5
320 Grit- 9A-151-320 #of sheets = 5
400 Grit- 9A-151-400 #of sheets = 5

Thanks, Chris


----------



## lwalden (Dec 27, 2008)

Please check my first post at the start of this thread for an update!!!


----------



## ScribbleSticks (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi Lyle,
The link worked great for me!! Payment sent.
Best Wishes,


----------



## foneman (Dec 27, 2008)

Is it too late to request 25 of the 320 and 25 of the 400 grit?

Thanks,
John


----------



## lwalden (Dec 27, 2008)

foneman said:


> Is it too late to request 25 of the 320 and 25 of the 400 grit?
> 
> Thanks,
> John



not to late at all- I'll get the spreadsheet updated with your info in a few moments.......


----------



## bruce119 (Dec 27, 2008)

Spreadsheet worked for me PayPal sent.

Thanks
Bruce


----------



## tripletsdad1 (Dec 27, 2008)

thank you for doing this, I would like.

320 Grit- 9A-151-320 #of sheets = 5
400 Grit- 9A-151-400 #of sheets = 5
                                                      bob


----------



## JerryS (Dec 27, 2008)

JerryS said:


> I would be interested in some as well
> 
> 240 Grit- 9A-151-240 #of sheets = 10
> 320 Grit- 9A-151-320 #of sheets = 10
> 400 Grit- 9A-151-400 #of sheets = 20



Sent payment , thanks for all your work . 

Regards 
 Jerry


----------



## tripletsdad1 (Dec 27, 2008)

hi paypal sent..thanks


----------



## igran7 (Dec 27, 2008)

I am having trouble downloading the spreadsheet.  Is there another way?


----------



## jason_r (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks for putting this together.

120 Grit- 9A-151-120 #of sheets = 20
180 Grit- 9A-151-180 #of sheets = 20
240 Grit- 9A-151-240 #of sheets = 20
320 Grit- 9A-151-320 #of sheets = 20
400 Grit- 9A-151-400 #of sheets = 20


----------



## lwalden (Dec 27, 2008)

igran7 said:


> I am having trouble downloading the spreadsheet.  Is there another way?



Joe, what are you seeing happen when you click on the link, and try to download?


----------



## igran7 (Dec 28, 2008)

lwalden said:


> Joe, what are you seeing happen when you click on the link, and try to download?




Lyle I sent you a PM


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 28, 2008)

Lyle

I could not get the link to work so I want to try 10 of each of the grits you have listed

120----10
180----10
240----10
320----10
400----10

Please send me the total and a link for paypal. Thanks.


----------



## meshel (Dec 28, 2008)

I'd like:

120 Grit- 9A-151-120 #of sheets = 5
180 Grit- 9A-151-180 #of sheets = 5
240 Grit- 9A-151-240 #of sheets = 5
320 Grit- 9A-151-320 #of sheets = 5
400 Grit- 9A-151-400 #of sheets = 5

Please email me an invoice (shipping to Israel), thank you!

It is possible that I'll contact you later, as I thought some friends here wanted to know about the disks etc... but I won't bother you until I have a more firm commitment - if I understand correctly it has to be in the form of 100 disks per grit to get a discount? or am I wrong?

Moshe


----------



## SherryD (Dec 29, 2008)

pay pal funds sent a few minutes ago


----------



## LandfillLumber (Dec 29, 2008)

Hello, sorry for getting in late on this.I hope I'm not to late.

120 Grit- 9A-151-120 #of sheets = 20
180 Grit- 9A-151-180 #of sheets = 20
240 Grit- 9A-151-240 #of sheets = 20
320 Grit- 9A-151-320 #of sheets = 30
400 Grit- 9A-151-400 #of sheets = 30

Thank You and let me kno what the total is and I will paypal ASAP.Vivtor


----------



## gwd (Dec 29, 2008)

lyle
i would like the following pm with the total
180 Grit- 9A-151-180 #of sheets = 20
240 Grit- 9A-151-240 #of sheets = 20
320 Grit- 9A-151-320 #of sheets = 20
400 Grit- 9A-151-400 #of sheets = 20


----------



## lwalden (Dec 30, 2008)

Order is in- I'll post again when I receive the shipment, and as I start getting stuff rebundled and ready for shipping- thanks everyone!


----------



## stolicky (Dec 30, 2008)

lwalden said:


> Order is in- I'll post again when I receive the shipment, and as I start getting stuff rebundled and ready for shipping- thanks everyone!



No, thank you.


----------



## gomeral (Jan 2, 2009)

Well, shoot.  Missed it by _that_ much.  :frown:

If there's any chance to pick up some leftovers or if you ordered some extra, please let me know - I'd be interested in all grits.



daniel


----------



## Daniel (Jan 2, 2009)

Yeah what Chris said.


----------



## W3DRM (Jan 2, 2009)

While we're patiently waiting biggrin for the orders to arrive, I was thinking about the product and wondering if there is anything different about this than regular sandpaper other than it being open mesh. For example, are the grits the same as regular SP? The PSI description indicates it is extremely aggressive. Would you use a finer grit of this than regular SP? Any tips or usage experience would be appreciated.


----------



## dalemcginnis (Jan 2, 2009)

Don:

I have found that the abranet is extremely aggressive and at the same time leaves a finer finish than the equivalent grade of sandpaper.  The highest grit of abranet I have used so far is 320.  When I have sanded with regular 400 grit paper after the abranet I did not like the way it looks as much as if I just stopped with the abranet.   As a result the only thing I use to sand after the abranet is micro mesh.  I will be very interested to see what results I get with the 400 grit abranet.

By the way I bought 4 sheets each of 120, 180, 240, 320 abranet over a year ago. I have used them for bowls, pens and other stuff on the lathe. I have sanded with the lathe on high, low and in between I have abused them in every way possible  and they are still going strong.  The only time I use traditional sandper is when I need a grit I don't have in abranet.


----------



## eazis1 (Jan 2, 2009)

i'd be interested in 10 of each- eazis1@optonline.net


----------



## W3DRM (Jan 3, 2009)

dalemcginnis said:


> Don:
> 
> I have found that the abranet is extremely aggressive and at the same time leaves a finer finish than the equivalent grade of sandpaper. The highest grit of abranet I have used so far is 320. When I have sanded with regular 400 grit paper after the abranet I did not like the way it looks as much as if I just stopped with the abranet. As a result the only thing I use to sand after the abranet is micro mesh. I will be very interested to see what results I get with the 400 grit abranet.
> 
> By the way I bought 4 sheets each of 120, 180, 240, 320 abranet over a year ago. I have used them for bowls, pens and other stuff on the lathe. I have sanded with the lathe on high, low and in between I have abused them in every way possible and they are still going strong. The only time I use traditional sandper is when I need a grit I don't have in abranet.


 
Thanks Dale - I have used a mesh style sandpaper years ago and seem to remember that it was very aggressive and that you had to be very careful with it because it would cut much quicker than standard paper or cloth backed sandpaper. The lifespan of abranet it particularly attractive as I do a lot of sanding on my projects.


----------



## rick_lindsey (Jan 3, 2009)

I'd also be interested if there are any leftovers...  If not I'll wait for next time 

-Rick


----------



## jskeen (Jan 5, 2009)

hey Lyle, just out of curiosity, how big did this buy turn out to be?  You get any reaction from the other end when you placed it?

James


----------



## lwalden (Jan 5, 2009)

jskeen said:


> hey Lyle, just out of curiosity, how big did this buy turn out to be?  You get any reaction from the other end when you placed it?
> 
> James


James, we had 49 participants this time around, compared to 28 participants when I did this in '07, and 26 participants in '06. Actual volume was only about 10% more than the '07 bulk purchase, which was about 15% larger than the '06. I believe a number of these folk's customers for the abranet sheets are paint and body shops, and I'd guess they order in a pretty good volume- the sales guy I worked with didn't indicate this was an unusual volume order for them.


----------



## NorCal (Jan 5, 2009)

I'd like to get in on this perhaps we could do another group for January?


----------



## bruce119 (Jan 15, 2009)

Just checking on the status of the buy.

Thanks
Bruce


----------



## lwalden (Jan 15, 2009)

According to Fed-Ex tracking number 004869710038798, this has been sitting at my front door since 1:15 this afternoon.....though I bet my wife has drug it inside, already. 

Apparently their shipping area was closed the last week of the year, so it wasn't until last Monday that they got the order, realized they needed to get a few additional boxes of the 320 and 400 grits from Mirka, ordered and received those last week and reshipped to me early this week. I'm off tomorrow, so should get most everyone's orders out in Saturday's mail.


----------



## LandfillLumber (Jan 15, 2009)

Great and a huge thank you for dealing with the head ache involved in doing all this.I look forward to getting the paper.Thank You again,Victor


----------



## bruce119 (Jan 15, 2009)

LandfillLumber said:


> Great and a huge thank you for dealing with the head ache involved in doing all this.I look forward to getting the paper.Thank You again,Victor


 
I second that grat job 

Thanks
Bruce


----------



## lwalden (Jan 17, 2009)

Dropped everyone's orders off at the post office @ 9:15 this morning........


----------



## wolftat (Jan 17, 2009)

Time to get some sleep now. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## GouletPens (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks Lyle. I can't imagine the logistics of putting this whole order together. Thanks from all of us!!!:biggrin:


----------



## markgum (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi Lyle,
 got my package today. THANKS for coordinating this.


----------



## Monty (Jan 20, 2009)

Received mine today.


----------



## ScribbleSticks (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi Lyle,
Mine came today, too!!
Thanks for all your work,
Best Wishes,


----------



## JerryS (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey Lyle
Picked mine up today , thanks for making this all happen .


----------



## polarbear1 (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks Lyle 

Mine came in today, I have not tried it yet but will soon


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 20, 2009)

Lyle, received my order today.

Thank you,


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 20, 2009)

My package arrived also today.... Thanks


----------



## nava1uni (Jan 20, 2009)

I received my package today. Thanks a lot for making this group buy happen. I appreciate your time, energy and effort.


----------



## jason_r (Jan 20, 2009)

From the classic days of usenet:

"Me Too"

(although I never was an AOLer)


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Jan 20, 2009)

Mine arrived today as well thanks.

(Usenet was alive long before AOL was ever dreamed of...)


----------



## ranchonodinero (Jan 20, 2009)

Lyle,
Thanks for putting this together and managing all the orders!  Mine was waiting for me when I got home-I've never used this type of paper-very unusual.
Thanks!


----------



## igran7 (Jan 21, 2009)

Lyle, my package arrived today as well.  Thank you very much for putting this buy together.


----------



## B727phixer (Jan 21, 2009)

Got mine too.
Thanks for all your hard work!


----------



## foneman (Jan 21, 2009)

I got my package yesterday....Thanks for doing this!!

john


----------



## LandfillLumber (Jan 21, 2009)

Got mine.Many Thanks,Victor


----------



## dullbroadhead (Jan 21, 2009)

My package arrived today.:biggrin: 

Thanks
Bob


----------



## Druid (Jan 21, 2009)

Lyle,
I just received my package.

Thanks again for putting this together and all your hard work.

Jim


----------



## cruizer00 (Jan 22, 2009)

recieved my order today . thanks for the hard work.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 22, 2009)

Got my order just fine, Thanks for doing this. I have never seen abranet before. never would have given it a second thought had I seen it on a shelf at the hardware store. Wispy little cotton stuff. but with the comments here about it I am anxious to give it a try.


----------



## VisExp (Jan 22, 2009)

I got my order.  Thank you very much for putting this together, I'm looking forward to trying out the Abranet.


----------



## Timbo (Jan 22, 2009)

Mine arrived a few days ago.  Thanks.


----------



## W3DRM (Jan 22, 2009)

Got mine two days ago. Thanks again for doing the group purchase! Will give it a tryout this afternoon.


----------



## lwalden (Jan 22, 2009)

Sounds like most everyone has gotten their shipment. For those of you that have not used this product before, if possible I'd appreciate hearing back from you on what you think of it. Thanks, everyone!





W3DRM said:


> Got mine two days ago. Thanks again for doing the group purchase! Will give it a tryout this afternoon.


----------



## stolicky (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey, I got my package.  I have yet to use them though.  They look pretty nice and appear easy to clean; even easier than the Abralon pads I have.

Thanks again.


----------



## GouletPens (Jan 23, 2009)

I got mine but haven't used it yet. However, I've been using Abranet in the circular disks for over a year now and WILL NOT switch back. The stuff rocks. I love how I can use it and just blow the dust out with the air hose and it's like a whole new sheet. I bought 30 of 3 different grits and I'll use every single one of them.


----------



## davinci27 (Jan 27, 2009)

I'd never heard of this prior to this buy, but I have to say I love it.  I actually cut some of my sheets down to about 1 1/2 inch strips and it works great.  Makes quick work of sanding blanks and leaves nice line free finishes.  I bought 10 pieces of 180 - 400 grits and I can see this lasting me a long, long, long time.

Thanks Again


----------



## devowoodworking (Jan 29, 2009)

Got my package yesterday Lyle, thanks a lot for everything


----------



## lwalden (Jan 29, 2009)

devowoodworking said:


> Got my package yesterday Lyle, thanks a lot for everything


I'm a bit surprised, I assumed you'd received it earlier, with yours being sent international priority mail. The package that went first class to Israel made it there several days back.......


----------



## chris99210 (Jan 30, 2009)

I also meant to post earlier that I received mine a couple of days after you sent it -- and I really like it as a much better alternative to regular sanding.  Thanks for putting together the buy.
Chris


----------

